# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا تو کانون نتیجه نمیگیرم؟:(

## GUST

سلام
من یک مشکلی دارم 
درسای مدرسه نمراتم خوبه
اما توی کانون نتیجه نمیگیرم
مخصوصا توی تخصصی ها! دینی 2 رو واسه آزمون امروز خوندم 45% زدم
اما تخصصی ها کلا 3 تا جواب دادم درست  :Yahoo (2):  
علاوه بر اینکه به خیلی از بودجه بندی ها نرسیدم سئوالاتی رو هم که خوندم جواب نتونستم بدم! 
مثلا سئوال اول فیزیک 3 بخش ترمودینامیک رو خوندم خوف کردم |::::::::::::::::
درحالیکه تست های گاج نقره ای رو با چشم حل میکردم! 
مشکل چیه؟!تراز 4700
معدل نهایی 17.8

----------


## jarvis

*قصد تخریب ندارم ها ناراحت نشی ولی عمومی رو هم همچین خوب جواب ندادی!
با شناختی که از شما پیدا کردم مشکل شما وسواس فکری و گاها اعتماد به نفس کاذبه.
دقیقا مهمی حرفت اینجا مشخص میشه فیزیک رو نباید با چشم حل کنی باید وارد جزئیات بشی.*

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام
> من یک مشکلی دارم 
> درسای مدرسه نمراتم خوبه
> اما توی کانون نتیجه نمیگیرم
> مخصوصا توی تخصصی ها! دینی 2 رو واسه آزمون امروز خوندم 45% زدم
> اما تخصصی ها کلا 3 تا جواب دادم درست  
> علاوه بر اینکه به خیلی از بودجه بندی ها نرسیدم سئوالاتی رو هم که خوندم جواب نتونستم بدم! 
> مثلا سئوال اول فیزیک 3 بخش ترمودینامیک رو خوندم خوف کردم |::::::::::::::::
> درحالیکه تست های گاج نقره ای رو با چشم حل میکردم! 
> ...



نگران نباش و اصلا نا امید نباش..بهتر میشه.... موفقیت تو استمراره ......به شدت ممارست کن..مطمئنم نتیجه میگیری...

----------


## lili96666

مرور مرور مرور بدون مرور هیچ فایده ای نداره من این ازمون300تا تست فیزیک ایینه عدسی زدم ولی چون تستا ستاره دارو مرور نکرده بودم خیلی بد بود خیلی 30%زدم همش :Yahoo (19): اگه مرور می کردم خیلی بهتر بود

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> من یک مشکلی دارم 
> درسای مدرسه نمراتم خوبه
> اما توی کانون نتیجه نمیگیرم
> مخصوصا توی تخصصی ها! دینی 2 رو واسه آزمون امروز خوندم 45% زدم
> اما تخصصی ها کلا 3 تا جواب دادم درست  
> علاوه بر اینکه به خیلی از بودجه بندی ها نرسیدم سئوالاتی رو هم که خوندم جواب نتونستم بدم! 
> مثلا سئوال اول فیزیک 3 بخش ترمودینامیک رو خوندم خوف کردم |::::::::::::::::
> درحالیکه تست های گاج نقره ای رو با چشم حل میکردم! 
> ...


سلام
ایا همیشه اینجوریه؟اگه این ازمون یا 2 تا ازمونو اینجوریه عیب نداره میای بالا///تازه امتحانای نوبت اول تموم شده!!!

----------


## fateme.tehran

دوست عزیز..
مشکل شما احساس میکنم
1)کمیت پایین مطالعه
2)کیفیت پایین مطالعه
3)پراکنده بودن تمرکز فکرتون(به هر چیزی فکر میکنید و نمیتونید متمرکز بشید)

چون کسی که تلاش نمیکنه نمیاد بگه چرا نتیجه نمیگیرم..یعنی تلاشتو داری میکنی اما احساس میکنی نتیجه نمیگیری..نمیدونی این تلاشت اینطوری فایده نداره.

یک توصیه ی جالب و کارآمد:
درس دینی با کتاب گاج نقره ای اگر داری پیش برو تو این دو هفته ..مطمئنا به درصد بالای 80 دست پیدا میکنی.


این برنامه ی راهبردی دو هفته دیگس..
تو اول برو تو صفحه ی شخصیت..برو قسمت 5 درس..از نقات قوتت شروع کن..دینو زندگی در  اولویته.چون این درس در کنکور واسه شب امتحان نیس و به مرور تثبیت میشه.
ریاضی و فیزیک رو این دوهفته دست بهش نزن که یک خورده از حجم پراکندگی و اضطراب ذهنیت کاسته بشه..
زیست شناسی 5 فصل داریم.واسه دو هفته 5 فصل عالیه..
ذهنتو از پراکندگی خارج کن..
تمام عوامل این پراکندگی مثل اینترنت و تلفن همراهتو به مدت 2 هفته روزی یه رب استفاده کن..اگر بیرون میری این دوهفته رو بیخیال شو..بیخیال اوضاع دوروبربت شو.و تنها به فکر آزمون 23 بهمنت باش.

----------


## fateme.tehran

اگر دفتر برنامه ریزیتو پر نمیکنی ،پرش کن...اگرم نداری یه دفتر تهیه کن وساعات مفید مطالعه ی خودت رو ثبت کن..
فکر نکن وقتی یک ساعت میخونی واقعا یک ساعت یاد گرفتی..
یک ساعت میخونی مسلما کم تر از 45 دقیقه یادگیری داشتی...
اگر اینطور میخونی که هر روز یک ساعت واسه این وقت میذاری یک ساعت واسه یه درس دیگه ،باید بهت بگم روشت ،روش تو نیس..روشتو عوض کن..اگر اینطوری که من گفتم میخونی،
فرض کن امتحان ترم داری و هر دوروز یک بار (حدود 10 11 مطالعه ای که در روز داری 8 9ساعتشو برو رو زیست شناسی و تنها رو این  درس کار کن.و بقیه ساعات مطالعتو به درس دینو زندگی و ادبیات بپرداز..ادبیات رو مطمئنا پایین 30 40 میزنی..این یعنی کار نمیکی..چون اگر کار کنی جوریه یاد میگیری..
پس یک کتاب که سنجشا و سراسریارو داره و موضوعیه مثل گاج موضوعی رو تهیه کن و هر شب 5 تست از هر کدوم رو، تحلیل کن...مطمئنم نتیجه میگیری
....

اما بدون مهم ترین چیز از الان به بعد کمیتو کیفیت مطالعس...ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالا...دیگه بهمن ماه رسیدیم.بهمنی که دانش آموزا ناامیدو خسته شدن اکثرا...عامل موفقیتت این 5 6 ماهه..تلاش کن..
اینو بدون تو هر روز،مسئول اون روزت هستی..
روزتو خراب نکن..
مرسی

----------


## Dj.ALI

از کانون پاشو انصراف بده بیا بیرون خودت بشین بخون نتیجه میگیری :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Pourya.sh

مگه میشه از کانون انصراف بدی؟
پولتو پس میدن؟
از کجا میدونین؟

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## naeema

> مگه میشه از کانون انصراف بدی؟
> پولتو پس میدن؟
> از کجا میدونین؟
> 
> Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


خیر.کانون انصراف نداره.حداقل تو شهر ما که این طوریه..

----------


## maryam2015

وای اینجا چقدر مشاور داریم !! :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (111): چقدر مشاور ...بخدا اصلا ما مشاور نیاز نداریم وقتی شما اعضای گل رو داریم غصه ای نداریم ....باید بگم حرف این بچه های مارو گوش کنی تو ازمون 23بهمن جهش داری :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Enigma

غیر حضوری هم بزن.

----------


## Pourya.sh

ی دو تا آزمون گزینه دو بده ببین اونجا چجور

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## y.h.l

> سلام
> من یک مشکلی دارم 
> درسای مدرسه نمراتم خوبه
> اما توی کانون نتیجه نمیگیرم
> مخصوصا توی تخصصی ها! دینی 2 رو واسه آزمون امروز خوندم 45% زدم
> اما تخصصی ها کلا 3 تا جواب دادم درست  
> علاوه بر اینکه به خیلی از بودجه بندی ها نرسیدم سئوالاتی رو هم که خوندم جواب نتونستم بدم! 
> مثلا سئوال اول فیزیک 3 بخش ترمودینامیک رو خوندم خوف کردم |::::::::::::::::
> درحالیکه تست های گاج نقره ای رو با چشم حل میکردم! 
> ...


داداش شما که میگی تو مدرسه بهتری ولی تو کانوننتیجه نمیگیری (که به نظر من این طور نیست حداقل معدلت اینطوری میگه) نشون میده شما دروس و کامل نفهمیدی یعنی سطحی خوندی و باس عمیق بخونی واسه تخصصی ها هم چون رشتت ریاضیه باید هر چقدر بتونی تست بزنی ببین اینو یادت باشه با زیاد خوندن افزایش تراز نمیشه داشت ولی با تست زیاد چرا بعد اینکه میگی به همه بودجه بندی ازمون نمیرسی این نشون میده هی کار امروز و  فردا میکنی و نارحت نشو ها به نظرم یکم ارادت ضعفه حتما یک دفتر برنامه یزی بگیر و اوایل چون سست خواهی کرد از یکی که ازش حرف شنوی داری بخواه چکت کنه و به نظر من بهتره تو سال کنکور گوشی و کامپوتر و تعطیل کنی واست بهتره

----------


## marsad

> نگران نباش و اصلا نا امید نباش..بهتر میشه.... موفقیت تو استمراره ......به شدت ممارست کن..مطمئنم نتیجه میگیری...


واقعا همین طوره
کی گفته هر کی تو آزمون ترازش بالا نباشه نمیتونه تو کنکور نتیجه خوب بگیره
از اون طرف کم نبودن کسایی که تراز بالا داشتن و کنکور رو خراب کردن شاید به دلیل کم کاری کردن بعد نتایج خوبشون تو آزمونا
باید هدف شرکت تو آزمون آزمایشی رو بدونی بعد بری آزمون. اسمش روشه یعنی آزمایش مهارتها و روش درس خوندن
این که نتیجه موردنظرت بدست نمیاد ینی ی جای کار ایراد داره و آزمون اینو بهت گفته. الان باید خودت پیدا و رفعش کنی
از تجربه دیگران هم استفاده کن
و اینو بدون که موفقیت تدریجی بدست میاد

----------


## fatemeh77

شدیدا توصیه میکنم بین خوندن جزوه/درسنامه و تست زدنت حداقل یک روز فاصله بندازی(بیشتر اختصاصیا) 
شدیدا توصیه میشه! 
 و یه چیز دیگه... 
مرور مرور مرور

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


سلام
من یک مشکلی دارم 
درسای مدرسه نمراتم خوبه
اما توی کانون نتیجه نمیگیرم
مخصوصا توی تخصصی ها! دینی 2 رو واسه آزمون امروز خوندم 45% زدم
اما تخصصی ها کلا 3 تا جواب دادم درست  
علاوه بر اینکه به خیلی از بودجه بندی ها نرسیدم سئوالاتی رو هم که خوندم جواب نتونستم بدم! 
مثلا سئوال اول فیزیک 3 بخش ترمودینامیک رو خوندم خوف کردم |::::::::::::::::
درحالیکه تست های گاج نقره ای رو با چشم حل میکردم! 
مشکل چیه؟!تراز 4700
معدل نهایی 17.8


سلام دوست عزیز
در روز چه چقدر تست میزنی؟؟
یعنی معمولا برای هر درس چقدر تست میزنی؟؟؟
تعداد تست هایی که برای هر درس میزنی کمن یا نه؟؟!_

----------


## GUST

> _
> 
> سلام دوست عزیز
> در روز چه چقدر تست میزنی؟؟
> یعنی معمولا برای هر درس چقدر تست میزنی؟؟؟
> تعداد تست هایی که برای هر درس میزنی کمن یا نه؟؟!_


نه زیاد تست میزنم! 
ترم اول کلی 20 داشتم  :Yahoo (2):  
گسسته 20 
دیف19
فیزیک 20
هندسه تحلیلی 20 
شیمی 18.5 
 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


نه زیاد تست میزنم! 
ترم اول کلی 20 داشتم  
گسسته 20 
دیف19
فیزیک 20
هندسه تحلیلی 20 
شیمی 18.5 



مثلا چقدر ؟؟؟ به من تعداد بگو حتی اگه شد حدودی!
این دلیل نمیشه که ترم اول کلی 20 داشتم پس سوالای کنکورم باید به خوبی جواب بدم
سوالایی که شما داخل مدرسه میرید امتحان میدید زمین تا اسمون با سوالای کنکور فرقشه!
من الان معدل ترم اولم شده 19.82 ولی تو تست های دیف و گسسته یا حتی هندسه 1 میمونم
برای همین بهت گفتم این دلیل نمیشه که چون ترم اول 20 زیاد داشتی پس کنکورم باید خوب بدی
حالا روزی چقدر تیت میزنی؟؟؟ (حدودی بگو!؟)_

----------


## GUST

> _
> 
> مثلا چقدر ؟؟؟ به من تعداد بگو حتی اگه شد حدودی!
> این دلیل نمیشه که ترم اول کلی 20 داشتم پس سوالای کنکورم باید به خوبی جواب بدم
> سوالایی که شما داخل مدرسه میرید امتحان میدید زمین تا اسمون با سوالای کنکور فرقشه!
> من الان معدل ترم اولم شده 19.82 ولی تو تست های دیف و گسسته یا حتی هندسه 1 میمونم
> برای همین بهت گفتم این دلیل نمیشه که چون ترم اول 20 زیاد داشتی پس کنکورم باید خوب بدی
> حالا روزی چقدر تیت میزنی؟؟؟ (حدودی بگو!؟)_


100-150

----------


## T!G3R

_بعد از نتیجه ی ازمون رو که گرفتی ازمونتو تحلیل میکنی؟؟؟ که ببینی نقاط ضعفت کجاست و یا نقطه قوتت کجاهاس؟؟؟؟
سعی کن بیشتر روی نقاط ضعفت کار کنی و اونا رو از بین ببری_

----------

